# Know Your Temps : Toni Plutonij



## TrolleyDave (Sep 8, 2009)

KYT Info said:
			
		

> *Know Your Temps Info*
> 
> *For those of you that are new to the game, here are the rules:*
> 
> ...





Spoiler



[titlerevious sessions!]
Daois
NDStemp
dinofan01
Curley5959





Spoiler: Upcoming sessions!




Toni Plutonij
superdude
Minox_IX
Lubbo
mcjones92
luke_c
Hop2089
Banger
asdf
Blebleman
Nosferadrian
OldBoy
Neschn
Sonicslasher
Law
sonic sniper
Vidboy10
Vulpes Abnocto
Noitora
Lordpoketehpenguin
Drian117
Nin10doFan
Gullwing
Sterl500
Rock Raiyu
Joe88
shinkukage09
mercluke
Sharpz
Masterchamber
El-ahrairah
Eternal Myst
.Radiant
zeromac
Tekkin88
iPikachu
DarkRey
MegaAce™
Shakraka
Maz7006
DSGamer64
tinymonkeyt
Heran Bago
Orc
Xcalibur
Domination
Dwight
rockstar99
Overlord Nadrian
TrolleyDave



In the spotlight this session is : *Toni Plutonij*


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 8, 2009)

First!!

Hey Toni, where have you been lately?!


----------



## redact (Sep 8, 2009)

1 what is your favorite tat (or section of tats) on your body?
2 how does it feel to be able to repel alpha and beta radiation but not be able to master gamma radiation?
3 when you think of orc which hand do you use?
4 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 or 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?
5 mthrnite or acepunman?
6 do you like the beatles?
7 if answer to ^ is yes, which song is your fav?
8 why didn't i skip number 7?
9 ??????
10 profit?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 8, 2009)

How's your day been?
Beavis or Butthead?
Who's your favourite non-punk band?
How was your break in Italy?
Ever farted in an elevator and blamed it on someone else?
What was the last concert you went to?
When are you going to clean your shelf? Me and p1ngy are starting to get pretty dusty now!


----------



## Jakob95 (Sep 8, 2009)

Dam Im not in the Upcoming sessions. 

1:  Whats your favorite Movie?
2:  Your favorite Book?
3:  How old are you?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 8, 2009)

jakob95 said:
			
		

> Dam Im not in the Upcoming sessions.



It would have helped if you'd have signed up, ESP would be a cool power but it's not one I've got.


----------



## worlok375 (Sep 8, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> First!!
> 
> Hey Toni, where have you been lately?!



Where *HAVE* you been lately toni?

(and why did you reply to your own thread?)


----------



## redact (Sep 8, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> jakob95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you don't?!?
this is an outrage!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




btw: toni's name is listed in the upcoming sessions list even thought this is his session


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 8, 2009)

mercluke said:
			
		

> 1 what is your favorite tat (or section of tats) on your body?
> 2 how does it feel to be able to repel alpha and beta radiation but not be able to master gamma radiation?
> 3 when you think of orc which hand do you use?
> 4
> ...



1. I like all my tattoos same, however, first tattoo will always have that special place in my heart, for the feeling I felt before and during the process..
First tattoo is the picture of little skeleton with mohawk hugging big skeleton that protect him during the nuclear explosion..

2. Don't know, I'm a gamma radiation master.....You should ask that some radiation n00b 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3. I don't use any hand, my girlfriend usually uses her right hand on such occasions!

4. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it was here first!

5. Both in their elements..Ace for coolness of authority, mthr for coolness of humor..

6. Hmmmm, wouldn't say I like them , but I surely don't mind them in the background..

7. Even tho the answer wasn't yes I'll answer.....I quite like Hard Day's Night & Twist and Shout..

8. Because I'm too interesting for anybody to skip on questions!

9. TATTOO

10. Not quite....But hopefully soon!


----------



## airpirate545 (Sep 8, 2009)

If you ate gbatemp what would ure burp smell like?


----------



## Vidboy10 (Sep 8, 2009)

Why haven't you posted a song in my "Rate the song from the poster before you"? I know you got some great songs you like. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What do you think of my country?

Am i a good Temper?

Your thinking of retiring soon?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 8, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> How's your day been?
> Beavis or Butthead?
> Who's your favourite non-punk band?
> How was your break in Italy?
> ...



It's OK, but lately I'm busy as hell..
I just came home from Italy this morning, I was at Gardaland..Great times!

Ugh.........Butthead, because I prefer AC/DC over Metallica..

If we don't count Psychobilly (as it's very much related to punk)....I'd say AC/DC, however I think I have some bands that I'd chose over them as well, but I can't remember now..

It was very tiresome, It's an 8 hours ride with bus, but overall very very great..We had great time and I'm happy we did it..

Never happened to me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hmmm, I missed Offspring concert due to my trip yesterday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But the concert before that waaaaas.....Flogging Molly I believe....I love that band..

Damn, sorry guys I forgot about you, my real life caught up with me, but I'll do it as soon as I get some time..I tried to get Hadrian up there too, but no luck on that as of yet!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 8, 2009)

jakob95 said:
			
		

> Dam Im not in the Upcoming sessions.
> 
> 1:  Whats your favorite Movie?
> 2:  Your favorite Book?
> 3:  How old are you?


1. I'm a huge movies freak, so this is really hard question for me, there is large number of movies I really really like, but if I'm to choose one....I'd go for Terminator 2 (together with Terminator 1 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

2. My favorite book would be Clockwork Orange

3. I'm 21.....Born January 15th, 1988...


----------



## worlok375 (Sep 8, 2009)

Why didn't you answer my questions...?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 8, 2009)

worlok375 said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like a whole lotta love with a bit of trash..


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 8, 2009)

Do you think I should be able to kidnap and torture people who ask why they don't have a KYT session and didn't sign up for one?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 8, 2009)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> Why haven't you posted a song in my "Rate the song from the poster before you"? I know you got some great songs you like.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you should be able to do whatever you want, and I'm right there behind you to support you!


----------



## dinofan01 (Sep 8, 2009)

If gbatemp was a :

girl what would she look like?

song what would it sound like?

bodily function what would it be?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 8, 2009)

dinofan01 said:
			
		

> If gbatemp was a :
> 
> girl what would she look like?
> 
> ...


She would look like a redish/pinkish face with gray D-pad and buttons, probably light yellow earphones and long black hair..

She would sound like a dance electro pop of late '80 and early '90..

I think she would be Wee Wee because of the Hadrian and his shower!


----------



## SkankyYankee (Sep 8, 2009)

Favorite punk song?

What was the last game you played?

Hows the weather?

Good to hear you're back.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 8, 2009)

SkankyYankee said:
			
		

> Favorite punk song?
> 
> What was the last game you played?
> 
> ...


Again, too hard question....But to choose one that has hard impact on me every time I hear it would be Svoboda by PurgeN....You can hear it on my back tattoo video..

The game I'm currently playing is Mario & Luigi Partners in Time..

Weather is good...Warm, a bit colder then last week, due to rain yesterday..

Thanks, it's good to be "back" even tho I never actually left...I'm just not as much active on the boards as I'm "behind the scene" (not much activity there either 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 8, 2009)

What are some browser tabs that you have open?

When will you change your horrible avatar?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 8, 2009)

flameiguana said:
			
		

> What are some browser tabs that you have open?
> 
> When will you change your horrible avatar?


From left to right: 
ONEYE Album - TerminatorArt         YouTube - ToniPlutonij        GBAtemp.net -> replying in KYT          EBC Forum

When I find something more or at least equally horrible/shocking/entertaining


----------



## NeSchn (Sep 8, 2009)

Do you like me?

Do you like soup?

Do you like Black Metal? Death Metal? Metal? Techno? Electronica? Post-Rock?

Whats your opinion on the Dingoo a320?

What type of phone do you have?

Chips?
Candy?
Samuel L. Jackson?

If I was moving too Croatia and had no place to stay, would you take me in and make massive amounts of music with me?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 8, 2009)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> Do you like me?
> 
> Do you like soup?
> 
> ...


You're one of my favorite tempers, and best/most interesting musician I know here (when I get my shit together, I'll maybe need a drumming favor, but it won't be so soon I believe)

I'm not big fan of soups, but there is two or three I like.

Not much of a metal person, but I prefer it over most other genres..Black is very very interesting, I just hate NSBM..Metal is OK, quite boring at some times..I like only fastest most brutal type of Techno, don't know what is it called because I'm not "into" it, but I really like that type that burns the brain..It must be very very simple and fast..AND NO SINGING!
Electronica not, only early electro pop, that trashy music..I really like some of those tunes..
Post-Rock is a NO for me, it mostly means bad and boring music..I dislike bands that label themselves as post-punk as well!

It's quite interesting, but I'm a Nintendo person to the core..I'd take GB Micro with M3 Perfect or EZ Flash II over it anytime..

I have some random regular wireless phone at home, and Nokia N73 as my personal mobile phone (that I found at the concert) before that I had only one mobile phone and that's Sony J-70

Pringles Hot & Spicy

Don't know, not much of a candy person, some chewing gum.....

Later trilogy of Star Wars..

Once I get my own place, sure....I'm still living with my parents so it wouldn't work in the current set-up!


----------



## Awdofgum (Sep 8, 2009)

Would you have sex with a pitbull to save any temper's life?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 8, 2009)

Awdofgum said:
			
		

> Would you have sex with a pitbull to save any temper's life?


Nope, I don't think people's lives are worth torturing animals..


----------



## NeSchn (Sep 8, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> (when I get my shit together, I'll maybe need a drumming favor, but it won't be so soon I believe)
> Ohhh, what type of music? Punk?
> 
> QUOTE(Toni Plutonij @ Sep 8 2009, 03:04 AM) I like only fastest most brutal type of Techno, don't know what is it called because I'm not "into" it, but I really like that type that burns the brain..It must be very very simple and fast..AND NO SINGING!



Are you talking about Speedcore?



Speedcore is a fun time.


Anyways, one more question I always ask everyone:

When you were younger, did you ever flush the toilet and then pee into the swirl of water going down?


----------



## Awdofgum (Sep 8, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Awdofgum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well the pitbull would enjoy it of course.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 8, 2009)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


....

still

....I don't think so! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm faithful to my girl!


----------



## dinofan01 (Sep 8, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> ....
> 
> still
> 
> ...


What if your girl changed into a pitbull, demanded that you make love to her to save a tempers life, and finally admits she enjoys having sex with you?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 8, 2009)

dinofan01 said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If that's the case, I'd do it in a heartbeat!


----------



## EmperorOfCanada (Sep 8, 2009)

No question here, just wanted to let you know I missed you and Trolley, my favorite tempers


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 8, 2009)

EmperorOfCanada said:
			
		

> No question here, just wanted to let you know I missed you and Trolley, my favorite tempers








Yeah, haven't seen you in quite a while.....

Also, what's up with Vulpes?! I know I'm not much on recently, but I am, I don't see him! Miss his posts and humor..


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Sep 8, 2009)

How can I be just as cool as you?


----------



## EmperorOfCanada (Sep 8, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> *Also, what's up with Vulpes?*! I know I'm not much on recently, but I am, I don't see him! Miss his posts and humor..



I think we ask YOU questions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and I dont get on very often anymore. I check front page every day for game release news and whatnot, but aside from a few people I like here, I didnt find much else to make me want to keep posting.


----------



## redact (Sep 8, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Also, what's up with Vulpes?! I know I'm not much on recently, but I am, I don't see him! Miss his posts and humor..


i've seen him on irc recently, maybe he's just taking a break from the forums?


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 8, 2009)

Vulpes, that creep, mainly drops by on the IRC channel, usually at night. Dun know why he posts little.

One more request:

Could you please find your first post on the forum and copy it here?


----------



## redact (Sep 8, 2009)

flameiguana said:
			
		

> Vulpes, that creep, mainly drops by on the IRC channel, usually at night. Dun know why he posts little.
> 
> One more request:
> 
> Could you please find your first post on the forum and copy it here?


his first post along with many of us "vets" would be long gone as when costello restored the old posts, he did so only for the [essentials] threads

edit: scratch that, i found my first post...
mine: http://gbatemp.net/index.php?s=&showto...st&p=883318
toni's: once the old posts are restored, you can get the link to the posts   here
until then, here's one of toni's earliest posts on gbatemp: click


----------



## Domination (Sep 8, 2009)

Why is Plutonij's KYT of this season the mos popular up till now?
What do you think of me?
Do you like any music besides Punk music?
Is the rumor that your body is made up of shiny machine parts true?
Is your girl as hot as Megan Fox?
What does radioactive mean to you?


----------



## Densetsu (Sep 8, 2009)

1. What's up, my ninja?
2. Do you like ninjas?
3. Do you have ninja farts (silent and deadly) or atomic farts (explosive)?
4. Why is the number 4 bad luck to ninjas?
5. Can you read hidden ninja messages?
6. If you were a ninja, where would you hide?
7. You're the only temper who knows my name in real life. Will you take that secret to the grave?
8. If you were a ninja, what would be your finishing move?
9. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





?
10. Have you ever found the ninja who hides in every one of my posts?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 8, 2009)

Rock Raiyu said:
			
		

> How can I be just as cool as you?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 8, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> Why is Plutonij's KYT of this season the mos popular up till now?
> What do you think of me?
> Do you like any music besides Punk music?
> Is the rumor that your body is made up of shiny machine parts true?
> ...


I'm guessing because I'm answering right away and I'm giving out detailed answers..Other thank that, I don't know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think you're a great addition to the social part of the GBAtemp, you're good to joke with and stuff like that..good stuff..

I like music in general, I prefer punk and psychobilly, however I can find myself enjoying other genres as well!

It's completely true, I posted evidences as well!

Megan Fox has nothing on my girlfriend, I'm not into overall accepted "hotties"..I find most of the actress and singers (so called "stars") artificial..

Radiation (to me) is a strong force, an example of might/strength that nature actually has, and that human race doesn't respect or appreciate..


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 8, 2009)

Densetsu3000 said:
			
		

> 1. What's up, my ninja?
> 2. Do you like ninjas?
> 3. Do you have ninja farts (silent and deadly) or atomic farts (explosive)?
> 4. Why is the number 4 bad luck to ninjas?
> ...


Nice to see you buddy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



1. Ahh, everything..tired, exhausted, sleepy..Not sooo great, but actually fine..
2. I LOVE ninjas..Ever since I've seen movies like American Ninja in my early years!
3. Robots don't fart 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



4. Because of the "death"..
5. I can read everything that you can write, just because you're my friend!
6. Nuclear facilities....to assassin everyone who's abusing Plutonium..
7. I will take that secret beyond that! It's a secret I'm very proud to keep!
8. I would have to work on that, but I'd say it would be some kind of Fatality by high amount of Radiation..
9. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!!
10. If we're talking about the one with your name on it, not only did I found it, I've made it


----------



## Keeley (Sep 8, 2009)

1.What do you link of lurkers?
3. Do you know me?
8. Do you like my numbering system?
4. IS being a GM cool?
5. DO you ever brag about to your parents?


----------



## clegion (Sep 8, 2009)

1 question

how many thread have you slayed/closed?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 8, 2009)

Keeley said:
			
		

> 1.What do you link of lurkers?
> 3. Do you know me?
> 8. Do you like my numbering system?
> 4. IS being a GM cool?
> ...


I don't think there is number to that! Numbers don't go that far


----------



## NeSchn (Sep 8, 2009)

I can totally do what you are asking for, whenever you are ready just send me PM with the guitar track and I will do it. I may take a little bit because I need to find a new way to record my drums since my moms computer broke


----------



## Synchromatic (Sep 8, 2009)

1.) If it was a Wednesday in August, at 4:00 in the afternoon, what would you be doing?
2.) What's your favorite ice cream?
3.) What could this question possibly mean to you?


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 8, 2009)

1. Something edible, something to insert or both?
2. Do you have anything tattooed onto little Toni?
3. Seeing that I entered the nuclear fad with Uranium that one time, would you temporarily join the drian fad?
4. Does LazyTown make you vomit your guts up like it does me?
5. Would you mind using this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... to lock threads?
6. Megan Fox is a bit meh really isn't she?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 8, 2009)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> I can totally do what you are asking for, whenever you are ready just send me PM with the guitar track and I will do it. I may take a little bit because I need to find a new way to record my drums since my moms computer broke


Thanks very much mate! I'll count on you! As I said, it wqon't be anytime soon, so nop worries


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 8, 2009)

Reru said:
			
		

> 1.) If it was a Wednesday in August, at 4:00 in the afternoon, what would you be doing?
> 2.) What's your favorite ice cream?
> 3.) What could this question possibly mean to you?


1. Probably play guitar a little, and then watch a movie!
2. Vanilla
3. Just a bit of fun


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 8, 2009)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> 1. Something edible, something to insert or both?
> 2. Do you have anything tattooed onto little Toni?
> 3. Seeing that I entered the nuclear fad with Uranium that one time, would you temporarily join the drian fad?
> 4. Does LazyTown make you vomit your guts up like it does me?
> ...


1. Both, without a doubt!
2. So far nothing, my butt is only "intimate part" that has been "violated" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



........or maybe I have "your name"...I got that idea from good freind of mine, Greg! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



3. I would join without the doubt! More then once!
4. I believe I'm a happy to say that I have no friggin idea what LazyTown is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Judging by your tase, I believe it would made me vomit my guts as well)
5. I love it, we should make it official! I belive I'd use it the most!
6. If you want my opinion, I think she's meh all the way! Nothing special really!


----------



## Lubbo (Sep 8, 2009)

whats your favorite game?
favorite smell?
favorite band?
favorite console?
favorite porn site?
favorite TV show?
favorite chocolate bar?
favorite brand of lollies?
favorite take away?
favorite meal at Maccas?
favorite soccer club?


this isn't a question to you but why do people ask such stupid and retarded questions that make no sense??


w00t 500th post


----------



## Maz7006 (Sep 8, 2009)

1. Describe yourself with one word

2. How big is your room? 

3. What makes you stay here.

4. When do you think you'll die, and what would you think would be the cause/reason.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 8, 2009)

Lubbo said:
			
		

> whats your favorite game?
> favorite smell?
> favorite band?
> favorite console?
> ...


1. I believe that would be Golden Sun..
2. Smell of my girlfriend before sleep..
3. Favorite band would be russian punk band called PurgeN..
4. GBA closely fallowed by NDS
5. I have no needs for porn, my girlfriend satisfies my needs, and more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (not kidding)
6. Don't have favorite TV shows, I enjoy sitcoms a lot....
7. I don't enjoy chocolate much, however I do like white chocolate....I remember I really liked Nestle chocolate bar, it had biscuit in the chocolate..
8. Chupa Chups
9. We don't have take aways the same way you do....Chinese Food or Italian Food isn't spread here..I enjoy piccanta Pizza the most if that qualifies for the takeaway..
10. Ordinary Hamburger (couple of those actually, one isn't enough), Fries and Cola
11. I don't like soccer, makes me feel stupid to watch 20 guys running for a ball for two hours..But that's just me, I understand why people like it..

Because it's fun to actually get answer to something pointless that you probably wouldnt' ask in a normal conversation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




w00t 5992nd post!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 8, 2009)

Maz7006 said:
			
		

> 1. Describe yourself with one word
> 
> 2. How big is your room?
> 
> ...


Interesting questions..

1. Fraeak-ish

2. I'm not 100% sure on this, but I'd say 6m x 2.5/3m

3. Huge interest in Nintendo but more then that, friends I've made here..

4. I don't think much of death, as I don't have a problm with it, I think there are far worst things then dying..but I believe I'll die very old by natural death..


----------



## rockstar99 (Sep 8, 2009)

Are you planning to make another sakura skin


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 8, 2009)

rockstar99 said:
			
		

> Are you planning to make another sakura skin


At the moment, I'm hardly having time to properly live 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I do plan to make Monshelltronic (similar to Sakuratronic), and maybe one day I make another Sakura skin, as I'm having fun time doing it..
But I don't believe it will be any time soon!


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 8, 2009)

Oooh a KYT, been a while since I joined in one of these.

1) Cinnamon or ginger?

2) Water slide or death/drop slide? Notable ones if you have been on any?

3) What are your feelings on neutron radiation?

4) Backflip or frontflip?

5) Favourite type of cheese?

6) Whistle stop tour of a given part of the world (think "Indian subcontinent", Australasia, Sub Saharan Africa......)  or if you must country: which part/country?

7) Hydra or cyclops?

8) Allen* bolt or regular bolt?
*You may know them as Inbus bolts, alas tool buying in Croatia is something I have yet to partake in.

9) Zombie films or superhero films?

A) Hangliding/microlite or bungie jump?

As I am reliably informed 10 questions are not cool and I my internal maths is in base 11 last question:

B) Magnetic storm or plasma storm?


----------



## rockstar99 (Sep 8, 2009)

What are you currently playing?
What are you listening to?
PC Or Mac?
DS Or PSP?
Wii Or Ps3 or 360?
Favorite Sport?
Best Ds Flashcart In your Opinion?
Is Your GF Hawt?
What Do You Do In Your Freetime?
Do You Plan On Lowering my Warning Level?


----------



## Veho (Sep 8, 2009)

Wanna go grab a beer sometime?


----------



## Cermage (Sep 8, 2009)

are you MANLY or manly?  
Tea or Coffee? 
chips or crisps?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 8, 2009)

FAST6191 said:
			
		

> Oooh a KYT, been a while since I joined in one of these.
> 
> 1) Cinnamon or ginger?
> 
> ...


I'm glad you joined right on mine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





1. Ginger, like the overall taste a bit more..

2. Like both very much, only notable place I've been that had then would be http://www.mojaslovenija.si/Wellness/Catez/uvod.htm

3. I have no particular feeling towards stuff I can't have impact on..I think it could be very useful to human kind if treated properly, but unfortunately weapons develop much faster then cancer cure..
I remember that interesting article about heavy wather and "healing" properties of it.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




4. Backflip, it just feels right....Frontflip feels weird even if done properly..

5. I don't like milk products! I don't eat cheese other then melted on pizza..

6. From the top of my head, I don't know.....But I know it would be some Tropical part of the World..

7. Hydra all the way..Feels more demonic..Cyclops is too much of a human..

8. Yeah, I know it as Inbus bolt, and I prefer it over regular bolt....It looks more subtile/classy on most products..Regular bolt looks more industrial!

9. Superhero movies in average, but when I compare best superhero movie to best Zombie, I'd go with the Zombie movie!

A. Haven't tried any of those, but I'd prefer handgliding, takes longer and I believe it feels better.....I have a bit of problem with hanging upside down!

B. Plasma Storm, looks breathtaking! More impressive then Magnetic one!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 8, 2009)

rockstar99 said:
			
		

> What are you currently playing?
> What are you listening to?
> PC Or Mac?
> DS Or PSP?
> ...


1. Mario and Luigi - Partners in Time
2. Demented Are Go
3. PC, never used Mac
4. DS, I'm a Nintendo person all the way
5. Don't have any as I only play handhelds, but out of these three, I'd pick either Wii, for couple of games, or PS3 for BlueRay support..
6. Not much of a sports person, I'm to lazy to do it, and it's too boring to watch it...If I had to choose, I'd go with most of extreme sports, as I was into BMX for a long time..
7. M3 Real for because of the Sakura and CycloDS for it's batter saver option..
8. She's both cute and hot! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 However, people have different tastes, so you might think differerently:




9. I rarely have free time (as in find myself bored with nothing to do) I'm always busy with something..(I watch movies a lot and play guitar)
10. Don't know that, I'll get back to you on that!

EDIT: Damn, you have quite a collection of Warns, at this point I can't do much, as lots of other mods Warned you, you should get warns lowered one by one, and only after 6-12 months of NO warnings at all!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 8, 2009)

Veho said:
			
		

> Wanna go grab a beer sometime?


I was just trying to find some curage to ask you out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




No really, I don't drink beer but I was thinking that we might get together and hang out sometimes! Could be interesting, and I'd like it very much..


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 8, 2009)

.Radiant said:
			
		

> are you MANLY or manly?
> Tea or Coffee?
> chips or crisps?


Correct answer would be....MACHINELY!

Tea, don't drink coffee!

Chips 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 during the movie...or even better PopCorns!


----------



## Veho (Sep 8, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> 8. She's both cute and hot!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That picture doesn't do her justice. I've seen you two in town a few months ago, and I can vouch that she's even hotter in real life. I noticed her even before I noticed the hulking punk cyborg standing next to her (no offense, Toni, you are a sexy man, but you just don't compare  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). I was on a tram and in a hurry so I couldn't go over and say hi (um, that's an excuse, really, I don't know if I'd have gone over even if I had time to spare, I'm too shy  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). I thought of taking a picture and posting it here but the tram left before I could do that. I wonder how Toni would have reacted to a random creep  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  taking pictures of him from a passing tram. Anyway, this was some time during the six months I was away from TEMP, and seeing a fellow Temper felt doubly weird.  

But enough about me, this thread is about Toni. So Toni, potato chips: paprika or cheese and onion?


----------



## Law (Sep 8, 2009)

Veho said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"HEY TONI IT'S ME VEHO FROM THE INTERNET, REMEMBER ME?" *Flails arms in the air*


@Toni

Do you like me?
Do you think I'm a jerk?


----------



## Veho (Sep 8, 2009)

Law said:
			
		

> "HEY TONI IT'S ME VEHO FROM THE INTERNET, REMEMBER ME?" *Flails arms in the air*


Yeah, pretty much. That's why I didn't.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 8, 2009)

Veho said:
			
		

> That picture doesn't do her justice. I've seen you two in town a few months ago, and I can vouch that she's even hotter in real life. I noticed her even before I noticed the hulking punk cyborg standing next to her (no offense, Toni, you are a sexy man, but you just don't compare
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Left me speechelss 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thanks, I find her very hot and attractive, but as I said, some people might disagree in opinion, so I leave others to decide for themselves..But she is mine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll let her know this, she knows you from here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And no offense taken, I often find myself wondering, why is she still with me (I'm no pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) and I remember, it must be that drug I'm giving her to break her will 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Just kidding, I know we don't compare, you couldn't imagine how many girls told her she's pretty, let alone guys..

I'll forgive you this time but next time you see me, and you have time, YOU COME TO ME!!!! It would be very nice surprise! And I'd be very confused and surprised to find my picture here not posted by myself! I hope I made you feel nostalgic of GBAtemp when you saw me then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Potato Chips, Paprika all the way, preferably Chio Chips or Pringles!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 8, 2009)

Law said:
			
		

> "HEY TONI IT'S ME VEHO FROM THE INTERNET, REMEMBER ME?" *Flails arms in the air*
> 
> 
> @Toni
> ...








I think it would take me few seconds to sort it in my head, but I'd remember Veho fast..It would surprise me tho, no doubt!

I adore you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



No, I think you're.....special....You often act like a jerk, but I don't think you're a jerk!


----------



## Densetsu (Sep 8, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Densetsu3000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, not that ninja (thank you, by the way 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).  There's another ninja lurking within all of my posts.  She's hidden from plain sight.  

1. What do you think of Megan Fox's thumb?


Spoiler: Thumby-Thumb










2. Speaking of Megan Fox's thumb, have you seen _The Toxic Avenger_?
3. Are you more radioactive than the Toxic Avenger?
4. (bad luck, and you were correct about "death")
5. Rock stars, or ninja stars?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 8, 2009)

Densetsu3000 said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 anytime my friend! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I must admit, I still have yet to see that female ninja that's hiding in your posts! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




1. I think it's a weird thumb, and her tit is saggy, and I really don't see the appeal that most of humanity share, regarding her..
2. I have seen all Toxic Avengers and I'm a big Troma fan..However, Class of Nuke'em High is trilogy I prefer over Toxic Avenger serial!
3. I'm way more radioactive, however radiation doesn't affect me as it affects him....He's a nice fellow by the way!
4. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Approval/Confirmation coming from you means a lot!
5. Ninja stars.....I don't like Rock Stars at all, I don't believe in people acting superior to others!


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 8, 2009)

Do you ever have sex and even though you have a raging hard on and your lady is doing all the right things, you just cant "arrive"?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 8, 2009)

What's your favourite Bad Manners track?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 8, 2009)

Received PM from antonkan with some questions, I'll reply here, but will remove this post if antonkan wants it..


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> I have some new questions for you:
> 
> 1. Is your dad/father a soldier during communist days of Croatia (part of Yugoslavia/Jugoslavia until the 1990's)?
> 2. Are you an Croatian ethic group?
> ...


1. My father wasn't a soldier due to his health condition..They didn't let him into the Military..
2. I'm not quite sure what do you mean by this question, I'm a Croatian and I live in Croatia, I was born here and my parents are Croatians as well..
3. Yeah, I mostly use Croatian, I usually use English only for Internet..tho I do read books in english, and watch movies in English 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



4. I do have a girlfriend, or to be exact fiance..We've been together for 4 years and 10 months..She's Croatian as well..
5. I don't need tattoos, I enjoy them..it's my choice to do..Same as you decision to have a hair style the way you have it, type of wardrobe you wear etc. I'm not forced into it..


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 8, 2009)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> Do you ever have sex and even though you have a raging hard on and your lady is doing all the right things, you just cant "arrive"?
> Happened once or twice during the oral sex.....But we got around it
> 
> 
> ...


Damn you gotta love this band.....them and Specials! Something magical in their tunes!

My favorite would be:


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Sep 8, 2009)

I heard you used to have a band called 'Urban Paranoia'...what happened to the band, are you going to do a reunion soon with them?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 8, 2009)

Canonbeat234 said:
			
		

> I heard you used to have a band called 'Urban Paranoia'...what happened to the band, are you going to do a reunion soon with them?








 Close....It was called Urban Phobia, band was doing fine and all of a sudden, some problems started to came up....We had issues with current bass player, drummer was falling behind, the whole rhythm section was falling apart....and finally, the band fall apart 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't think we'll ever reunion again, but I'd sure love to..

If we somehow manage to do that, we'd be very successful around here, as Urban Phobia became sort of a myth in punk circles..


----------



## Orc (Sep 8, 2009)

[*]What is your reason for coming to GBAtemp?[*]Which aspects of GBAtemp do you enjoy?[*]Who in the GBAtemp staff do you particularly like?[*]When you masturbate while thinking of me, which hand do you use and why?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 8, 2009)

Orc said:
			
		

> Orc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1. I came here for the information on flashcarts and handheld gaming overall.. 
2. At this point, community the most, as I already know everything that interested me to learn..
3. I like all our staff, they are great people and easy to work with, however, the best connection I made with Hadrian, dice and mthrnite..
4. My girlfriend uses her right hand and her mouth


----------



## antonkan (Sep 8, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Received PM from antonkan with some questions, I'll reply here, but will remove this post if antonkan wants it..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the answers Toni Plutonij!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 9, 2009)

antonkan said:
			
		

> Thanks for the answers Toni Plutonij!


Any time antonkan, pleasure was all mine!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 9, 2009)

Yeah I love all the old Ska type stuff as well!  Madness are the most popular and I love em but The Specials and Bad Manners are just as great.  I love how bouncy the stuff is!  I don't mind some of the stuff coming out of the States at the mo like Reel Big Fish but it'll never compare!

No question really, just wanted to continue from the Bad Manners post! lol

Hmmm, I guess I better throw in a question somehow.  Erm, uhm, ahhh, uhm... ok, Are you on Facebook and if you are how come you ain't joined the GBAtemp Facebook group yet?  I've been on there for aaaaaaaages, it's been like 2 hours now!


----------



## Splych (Sep 9, 2009)

zomg. Antonkan has so many posts. Hopefully, those were helping posts ^^ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




s:

Toast?
T0ast?
10451?

[Be ready to see this everyone in all KYT threads ;P]


----------



## Densetsu (Sep 9, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> I must admit, I still have yet to see that female ninja that's hiding in your posts!


She's hiding in my sig...

1. Woo-hoo!  6000+ posts!  How does it make you feel?
2. Can you share some of your post count with me?
3. Any plans to tattoo your face into a cyborg?


----------



## redact (Sep 9, 2009)

Densetsu3000 said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i found her 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_*snip_


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 9, 2009)

1.) so how does it feel to be popular? 
2.) With Great Power comes great responsibility?
3.) If u have to ban anyone from the temp, who will it be?
4.) A guy with a pizza vs a guy with a corn, who will win? and why?
5.) Machine gun or pistol?
6.) What do u use your stylus/pen for? 
7.) If u can have any imaginary friend, who will it be?
8.) Who is your fav superhero?
9.) 
10.) Why is no.9 blank? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



11.)If u can have anything in the world, what would it be?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 9, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Yeah I love all the old Ska type stuff as well!  Madness are the most popular and I love em but The Specials and Bad Manners are just as great.  I love how bouncy the stuff is!  I don't mind some of the stuff coming out of the States at the mo like Reel Big Fish but it'll never compare!
> 
> No question really, just wanted to continue from the Bad Manners post! lol
> 
> ...


Toast!

Leet sucks, and I have no need, nor use of replacing letters with numbers and drawing my words with lines


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 9, 2009)

Densetsu3000 said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Found her once you pointed in righ direction 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




1. Don't know, I didn't even noticed until you mentioned it....I was somehow more excited with my posts up till 1000.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



2. I'd give more then half if I could, and if you wanted!
3. I did think about side of my face, but girl strongly disagrees, and I'm pushing it already, so I don't think it'll happen...I still have planty of canvas to fill 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I do plan to do at least part of my neck!


----------



## Minox (Sep 9, 2009)

Favorite animal?
If you had to choose between being eaten by a shark or trampled to death by kittens, which one would you choose?

Radioactive enough already or do you need additional doses?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 9, 2009)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> 1.) so how does it feel to be popular?
> 2.) With Great Power comes great responsibility?
> 3.) If u have to ban anyone from the temp, who will it be?
> 4.) A guy with a pizza vs a guy with a corn, who will win? and why?
> ...


1. I wouldn't call myself popular..WHat does it mean anyways? I'm a well known member because I'm active..I know many many popular members then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But, I feel good visiting here, so I guess it feels great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



2. Of course..However, I didn't changed my way of acting since I got "the Power" so nothings actually changed..
3. Some random guy who never contribuded anything...and if it would have to be some regular member, I'd ban.........TrollyDave, as that guy banned me so many many times in "BAN thread"........ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  asshole
4. Obviously, guy with the corn, because he can stick it, while guy with the pizza can just flap around!
5. Machine gun.....Arnold looks so much cooler with it!
6. For kicking ass in some games! and frustrating in others..
7. Real Terminator Endoskeleton
8. Don't have one..I like most of them..Last movie I watched was Wolverine, so I like him at the moment..
9. *semen
10. So Hadrian can fill it with his load! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



11. So many money that I can't spend it in a lifetime, so I could get many stuff I want....and if that's not the valid answer and you want some particular thing..
I would love to get my own Endoskeleton Replica..


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 9, 2009)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> Favorite animal?
> If you had to choose between being eaten by a shark or trampled to death by kittens, which one would you choose?
> 
> Radioactive enough already or do you need additional doses?


I COULD HAVE SWEAR THIS POST WASN'T THERE when I replied to last set of questions!

1. Probably Rats and Dogs
2. Eaten by a shark, I think it would end up faster..

I'm always up for additional doses, however, I think I've reached satisfying level of radiation!


----------



## Densetsu (Sep 9, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> mrfatso said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Creampies FTW.

Thank you for keeping the secret ninja a secret.  Not for her sake, but for mercluke's.  He's lucky to be alive.  

1. Do your sperm have radioactive powers?  Do they have robotic endoskeletons?  
2. What would happen if you drank the acidic blood of an alien from the movie _Alien_?
3. What would happen if your sperm was mixed with alien blood?


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 9, 2009)

thanks for answering them, well for no.1, i don know, when i look at you, i can't help but picture you being mr popular surrounded by hot chicks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway, a few more questions:

1.) If u can have any superpower, what would it be
2.) If u can take a vacation to anywhere, be it a real place or a virtual place(like say the world of gundam for example)where would it be?
3.) What was the inspiration for your current avatar
4.) Favourite pet phrase
5.) CD or DVD?
6.) DS(fat/silm/i)/PSP/XBOX|360/PS1/2/3/Wii?
7.) Fav bbq item?
8.) If u can make anyone god, who would it be?


----------



## Domination (Sep 9, 2009)

Will you be pissed off if I ask you some more questions?

If the answer is yes, you can stop reading. If its no...

1. How did you come up with the whole radioactive fad? 
2. What made it a radioactive fad and not a fad about something else?
3. Is the mohawk comfortable to have?
4. Why do I see you posting very little in gaming sections?
5. Are you one of the people who are angered by shovelware?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 9, 2009)

Densetsu3000 said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know, she's frightening fast!

1. My sperms, are built just as me.....Metal Endoskeleton covered with organic tissue..I'm powered on Plutonium!
2. I have to go piss very quick after....but other then that, nothing!
3. There would be next generation of Aliens....More deadly and stronger then before!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 9, 2009)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> thanks for answering them, well for no.1, i don know, when i look at you, i can't help but picture you being mr popular surrounded by hot chicks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's why I'm here...to answer! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Haaahahaha..thanks for that, I'm quite flattered! I'm not type of person that get's surrounded by hot chicks..only one chick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I was well liked, so you may say "popular" but I don't think about myself like that..I'm always trying to have good time,I guess people feel that!

1. I would like to be able to control time..Go to the past future, slow down time, speed it up..
2. I think I'd take my girl and visit some tropic Islands, something like that.....Calm, warm, sand beaches, clear water..
3. Mohawk is something I use regularly, it's my avatar trademark! And I came across bald Britney as I was trying to find some Barbie pictures..I just couldn't resist! I think it turned out great!
4. I don't think I have any..And even if I had, I think it would be impossible to translate it to English..
5. DVD....it's the same frakin' thing but DVD has more capacity..
6. DS without any doubt
7.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm stupid at the moment, I have no idea what that is! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



8. My girlfriend, she would make my life heavenly (she's doing it already), and if it has to be someone from Temp....I think I'd go for Densetsu3000, I know him very well and he would fit...or TrolleyDave..


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 9, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> Will you be pissed off if I ask you some more questions?
> 
> If the answer is yes, you can stop reading. If its no...
> 
> ...


Nope, fire away.....You can ask all you want!

1. You know, that isn't fad at all....It's really my life interest..You guys here made it a fad, and we're having a good time laughing with it, however, people in real life know me as Radioactive Freak as well!
As of now, I'm already having three radioactive symbols tattooed on my body..I'm actually very serious with my interest in that!
2. Nothing actually, I'm talking about Radioactivity in my real life, and I made my whole "profile" here, according to my real life..People just picked it up, and it started..
3. Yeah, to me at least..It's great feeling to have it, as sides of your head are very short and middle part has hair, so when wind blows, it's a funny feeling! I like it..
4. Lately I'm posting very little overall.....before that I'm fairly active on NDS and GBA boards as well! Not so much as before, because there is nothing new for me to learn!
5. No, I'm not angered that easily.....I tend to ignore..


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 10, 2009)

This session's now over!  Cheers for taking part Toni mate!  I'll let you use your magic mod powers when you're ready!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 10, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> This session's now over!  Cheers for taking part Toni mate!  I'll let you use your magic mod powers when you're ready!


Freakin' bully! and a party pooper!

I get two questions, and all of a sudden it's over! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


















*Posts merged*


----------

